

Vision - smalter
http://blog.idonethis.com/post/13550833147/vision

======
MortonL
"If the founders are aligned, vision invigorates — otherwise, decisionmaking
as a process breeds dissent because vision is axiomatic." well said.

~~~
smalter
Thank you!

~~~
siavosh
Yah, a good number of nuggets in here: "A vision is about inspiration, not
opportunity — and inspiration comes from self-reflection."

------
diamondhead
[off topic] Please make some clones of IDoneThis for other purposes. For
example, it would be great to have something like "ISpendThis" to log our
daily expenses.

[feedback] I'm a fan of your website. It helps me a lot to keep my discipline
and improve my productivity. Thanks for such a great tool!

~~~
rguzman
thanks for the kind words and feedback.

on the roadmap are two features that will approximate "cloning": let users
customize the question and the template of the daily emails, and
categorization with #tags.

you'll hear about it when we implement and deploy those.

